
What Climate Science Tells Us About Temperature Trends: Is It Time to Panic? - Bostonian
https://reason.com/2019/11/21/what-climate-science-tells-us-about-temperature-trends/
======
Porthos9K
It's time to shut down the one hundred corporations that are responsible for
70% of annual CO2 emissions.

